# SUB AVAILABLE in NORTH JERSEY



## plowwithdodge (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello guys I live in Northern New Jersey, I am trying to find a company that is hiring sub-contractors for upcoming winter. I have over 5 years commercial experience for large and small accounts. If you are looking for someone to always show up before, during, and after the storm respond to this message. I updated to a brand new plow and bought a cummins, all I need is snow and somewhere to go.

Thanks


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Goodmoring, 
We are looking for subs this winter to work with us. Please call Justin at 1-774-244-0106 to disscuss your rates and aviability


----------



## plowwithdodge (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Justin, I actually just heard back from the company that I worked for last year. If something changes than I will let you know. Thanks again,


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

Plowwithdodge, i am located in north NJ also, my name is Tony, I would love to speak with you on the phone and pick your brain a little about plowing with a dodge. i have a 2007 dodge 1500, I have a few questions as i an just starting out, this will be my first season. If we can talk, my cell phone number is 201-294-1723


----------



## plowwithdodge (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey Tony I got your reply, weeks are very busy but I will give you a call tomorrow after work if that is ok.


----------



## plowwithdodge (Sep 19, 2011)

kagenewengland;1314547 said:


> Goodmoring,
> We are looking for subs this winter to work with us. Please call Justin at 1-774-244-0106 to disscuss your rates and aviability


Justin, do you have anything in Sussex County? I am hopefully signed on with other company, but you never know.
Ryan


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

Plowthedodge, no problem call me when you get a chance....Thanks you


----------



## jdiller (Oct 26, 2011)

If you guys want... I can just create a website for people to find their own plow.

Get direct leads. Get paid more.


----------

